# Need Some Honest Opinions on Stripes



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Well 3 weeks after I got my car, the hood had a run in with a horses mouth that left some nasty scratches on the hood. Instead of painting a brand new car I figured it would be a good excuse to get some stripes done to cover the damage.

After the work was done, it wasn't exactly what I had envisioned, asked for, or showed pictures of to the person doing the work... I don't feel it's horrible but I'm still not sure how I feel about it.

This is where I need some really honest opinions.. Don't be afraid to bash it if you truly don't like it. I can get them redone for free but before I take that route I want to know what other people think. Here are the pictures:




(Not shown is the trunk which also has stripes just on top)

What I wanted was a stripe that tapers while following the body lines of the hood more. Here is a picture to show what I mean (the taped off stripe):


If I get a good enough response I don't think I'll go through the headache of getting them redone. Let me know what you all think and thank you for the responses.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Personally I'm not a fan of tape or stripes. 

I feel that if the designers at the manufacturer didnt offer it in at least one model year I wouldn't do it to my car. 

However, I really like how it looks in these pictures on my ipad. 

I think your idea to cover the scratches in this way is inspired. 

And based on what I see in the pictures I wouldn't alter the stripe. 

But what do I know. I learned to drive in the North End.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it makes the car unique in it's own way lol.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think they are too wide and too far apart. They should maybe follow the hood on the front so it looks like it was made for the car.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Big stripes look okay if they are done right. They reason why you are kinda iffy about them is because there is no continuity in them or anything to balance them out. Right now it looks like a girl who had plastic surgery cut short and only got one boob enhanced instead of both. In pairs it's okay, by itself, not so much. 
I would suggest running a matching pair on the truck lid. Then I think you'll be a lot happier.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Honestly, they don't look that bad. I've seen a lot worse. However, they do look a little wide and I agree they should follow the body line and taper with the hood. I agree that the roof needs to be done as well to bring some continuity into it.

If you're going to have them redone, I would try going with a "Ghost Stripe" versus the contrast. Since you have the BGM, I would go with a gun metal gray color so it compliments the existing color.

I tried finding an image of a hood with the effect and the closest I could find was a Harley tank.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The stripes look a lot like the 1970's Holden Monaro 4 Door and that had them on the trunk as well and they didn't look too bad although the downside was they attracted the cops because it showed up a performance car in a crowd.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I like it, wonder what it would look on red? Nice car :thumbs-up:


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Would look really good with the predator hood I would think....


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's so far everyone.


I do have the trunk done as well to balance it all out. The stripes themselves are a metallic silver and don't do justice through a camera lenses on a bright day.


The stripes themselves do have to stay on the larger side as the damage is just left of the washer fluid nozzle on the hood and close to the front but do allow enough room to taper in more.


Truely is going to be a tough discussion in the end. The one thing I do know is I got to get rid of those hub caps! lol


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd like to see them continue on the roof and the trunk.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

A bit wide but not bad at all. Honestly the only thing throwing it off for me is the non tinted windows and the hub caps. 

What if you had 2 thin lines next to the 2 main lines. So basically run a black line between towards the outside.

Like this 








But I would have the thin line on the outside.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe add a pinstripe around the edges of the stripes.
It would be more like the "classic" racing stripe design, and may give it more character. Too wide and the sharp edge and then rounded edge at the front is funny.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

I am on the fence with those. I personally don't like stripes and stickers on my cars. I prefer the sleeper look if you get what I mean and add more personal styling to the car, wheels, lights, lowered, body kit, exhaust etc. But the more I look at the the more appeal they have. They do not look bad, just not me is all. Good thinking on covering the damage though. Beats a total re-spray!


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think GM ever put a stripe on the roof of any car that came with a stripe option.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I like it! I think it gives it a personalized look that stands out next to other cruzes!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

From a graphics installer and designer they are not to bad. It is very difficult to replicate curvature from stock photos let alone with awesome photos. It seems like the installation was pretty solid. Most stripes on cruzes dont look awesome ... but I dont hate yours at all


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it I will also be getting a rally strip done like the one mick showed. But in Red instead of this grey color.


----------



## Tom (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of tape or stripes.
> 
> I feel that if the designers at the manufacturer didnt offer it in at least one model year I wouldn't do it to my car.


 Actually GM dose offer vinyls " http://www.gmaccessorieszone.com/Chevrolet/en-US/Cruze/2014/Accessories/Exterior/Custom%20Graphics/" here's a link. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't put stripes on the roof... keep it Chevy, not Ford or Mopar...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

